# My dog won't listen to me anymore!



## pandakins20 (Feb 6, 2008)

I had an incident this morning with Ludo. He has started becoming more and more stubborn and not listening to commands recently. Two ladies came to my door today selling some kind of magazine or book (I wasn't really listening, I was trying to keep Ludo in the house) and he pushed his way through my legs and started jumping up on these women licking their pants and sitting on their feet. I was calling him and saying "Get inside" which usually works...but not recently. When the women tried to walk away he just followed them and wouldn't even look back at me calling him! He has been like this with EVERY human being he has met the past couple weeks. It really frustrated me, and kind of saddened me...because I don't feel like he respects me. I'll admit upfront I'm not the most dominating or "pack leader" kind of person. Any suggestions? Should I enroll him in obedience classes?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Enroll yourself AND your dog in some classes...you need to learn how to be a better leader, and he needs to learn that you are his calm, but ever present leader. 

For now, when ever someone comes to your house, have him on a lead, so you can stop him from exiting the door. If he won't settle down, then calmly put him in another room and leave it at that.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

How Old is he? How is he on his other commands (sit, stay, recall etc.)? How often do you take him places where there are people around and require him to sit calmly at your side while people pass by? How often do you have guests? 

If you can get a friend to come over and work with you, you can work on this. Have the frined come to the door and the instant the dog does not sit and wait or stay (these commands have different meanings), have the friend shut the door. When the dog is composed, repeat the exercise. You may need to enolist more than one friend for this exercise and repeat it each day or every other day for a week or so to get it to sink in. 

Often dogs will learn commands and be very good when they are young.. then they reach this age where they turn into 15 year olds.. and you are suddenly no longer interesting and they will look at you when you ask them to do something with that "Huh? You talkin' to ME?" look. 

I just go back and work on basics, give the dog more exercise and accept the fact that everyone gets to be a darn teenager for awhile in their lives and WE all get to deal with it!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

HA! I'm in the process of putting that type of greeting on command. Sioux does that between the legs thing, good for covering a suit in the clingiest white hair imaginable. We get a few door to door types, and let's just say I have more patience with telemarketers. The one regular that Sioux furred up hasn't been back since. I'm going to get a sign with the Malamutes' picture on it, saying "Solicit This!".

On the other side of the coin, get some people to help with the door thing that would be willing to stand there for a few minutes. Have them ring doorbell, you open door, dog probably charges door, before he gets there close door and hold open palm out, make sit a few feet away, open door again, when that first butt twitch signals he's charging, close door, sit again, repeat ad nauseum, soon the door is no fun anymore. Then try it with five dogs.


----------



## Katelyn39 (Aug 16, 2016)

I took my puppy from a dog foster home about a year ago. I love him to bits; he has a great personality, and I feel that he loves our family so much. BUT he barks A LOT... So, leaving home is always a challenge for us. My husband and I were thinking about taking him to 'doggy school', but then again, it’s extremely expensive, and the nearest ‘doggy school’ is far away from us. Maybe you have some advice? THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Katelyn39 said:


> I took my puppy from a dog foster home about a year ago. I love him to bits; he has a great personality, and I feel that he loves our family so much. BUT he barks A LOT... So, leaving home is always a challenge for us. My husband and I were thinking about taking him to 'doggy school', but then again, it’s extremely expensive, and the nearest ‘doggy school’ is far away from us. Maybe you have some advice? THANK YOU!!!!


This thread is 10 years old, and the OP is not active in the forum. It's also against forum rules to hijack someone else's thread. Please start your own thread to ask your question. Not only will you be in line with forum rules, you will get FAR more replies than posting on a 10 year old thread.


----------

